# Chamber with a twist



## Steve Walker (Apr 2, 2018)

All the necessities are finally gathered

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 2, 2018)

A twist huh. I will be watching

Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 2, 2018)

We've been talking about this for a while, so I'm glad to see it's finally coming together!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 2, 2018)

Cut cut cut







10" square of 1 1/2" thick pvc for the base.
Then it's off to see my machine shop buddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 2, 2018)

10" round of 5/8" pvc for the lid, tapped in the center for 1/4" pipe.



Flip it over and rough up with 80 grit to glue the gasket on. I used 1/16 rubber, but wish now had used 1/8.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 2, 2018)

See the twist?
Machining on his CNC router




Done, and cleaned up

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 2, 2018)

Glue time....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2018)

Ok -it looks nice but why? Stabilize Moron here!!


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 2, 2018)

And the test....
Lid has to be just right to start the vacuum pull, otherwise I need to push it down to get the pull started. Not sure if the thicker rubber would help, but softer probably would.
Pulled down to about 25", and stops there.....CRAP!!!!
Through a series of opening and closing valves, and a second gauge to check for leaks at the valves,I narrowed down a major leak to the cylinder/base glue joint. I happen to have a plastic welding set up, so I tack welded the outside seam, and stopped the leak.



 

By this gauge, just under 28.5", with the other gauge, right on 28.5". Max theoretical vacuum for my location is 28.99", so I'm pretty pleased with it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 2, 2018)

to drain the resin from the bottom and allow the run off from the blanks to drip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 2, 2018)

@Mike1950
8" chamber 17" tall filled 3/4 full holds 3 gallons of juice, which needs to be poured back into three 1 gallon jugs when a full cycle is done. My twist let's me drain it out the bottom and not miss the funnel or knock over a jug when emptying.
It also makes it a wet/dry chamber so I can suck juice in from the bottom if I failed to put enough in at the beginning.
I can start dry, add juice, and bypass the major foam up that starts with the initial pull.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2018)

looks like a great way to conserve resin

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 2, 2018)

I can't answer that yet.
We'll see what some of the stabilizing pros have to say.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 2, 2018)

@Steve Walker since you have connections, you may want to consider cutting a small recess to fit over the top and then an o-ring could be used for your top seal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 2, 2018)

I THINK the problem is the top surface of the pipe. I scraped it to smooth the saw marks off, but there were a couple deep marks that have more than likely left a very shallow low spot. I did consider the o-ring but can't remember why I talked myself out of it. A little twist or slide and it will usually grab. I think I'll look for softer rubber for the baby brothers. I have enough materials left to do another 6" and a 4" or I might be able to get 3 4's.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2018)

So excuse my ignorance as well here. An acrylic cylinder is ok to use for a vaccuume chamber? The resin won't harm the plastic? And what would you clean it with?


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 2, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> So excuse my ignorance as well here. An acrylic cylinder is ok to use for a vaccuume chamber? The resin won't harm the plastic? And what would you clean it with?



He's using pvc, it won't break down like acrylic does. I clean mine with just soap and water

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 2, 2018)

I guess I forgot that part. I found a screamin deal on the flea bay on the 8"x 17" pvc pipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Apr 2, 2018)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 2, 2018)

Yup, I like the drain on the bottom! Nice to see how it came together!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2018)

I didn't know they made clear pvc.
The reason I was asking about the plastic or acrylic or whatever is that I scored a large clear cylinder vase in an auction. It has a bottom and is about 3 feet tall. The online auction said it was glass but it most certainly isn't. Is there any kind of material that I should not use for a vac chamber? This has a thick wall and could probably be cut down.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 2, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I didn't know they made clear pvc.
> The reason I was asking about the plastic or acrylic or whatever is that I scored a large clear cylinder vase in an auction. It has a bottom and is about 3 feet tall. The online auction said it was glass but it most certainly isn't. Is there any kind of material that I should not use for a vac chamber? This has a thick wall and could probably be cut down.



Greg, you definitely do not want to use acrylic/plexiglass/lexan/etc for a vacuum chamber. The resin doesn't play well with such materials. Schedule 40 Clear PVC is what you would want to use. It is spendy, especially in larger diameters, but it is compatible with stabilizing resin and, as Colin mentioned, is an easy soap and water cleanup.

Another alternative, if the vessel you want to use is strong enough to hold vacuum but isn't compatible with stabilizing resin, is to use an intermediate container to hold the wood and resin. I have one of the original TurnTex chambers, made with acrylic, that is definitely well loved/used at this point. An ice cream pail can be fit inside easily. (It's an 8" cube, internally.) I have a few square ice cream pails that I use that fit very well in there and make it easy to load wood into the pail.

I really like Steve's drain idea. He and I have been exchanging messages about his build for a bit. It'd an idea I wish I would have thought of! While I'm not sure I'd want it on a chamber that I'd be using with various colors of dyed resin (more to clean up), I would love it if my big 6" x 24" chamber that I only use for clear resin had a drain. It would make unloading a full chamber much, much easier.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks for the info Matt !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2018)

Now what am I going to do with this 3 foot tall plastic cylinder vase thingy, lol.


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 2, 2018)

This coming from a person who has yet to stabilize a splinter....but....I have other motives and ideas that my brain "says" will work for that bottom drain/infusion valve. 

Time will tell


----------



## Sprung (Apr 2, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Thanks for the info Matt !



Anytime! If you ever decide to build a chamber and have questions, don't hesitate to ask!



woodtickgreg said:


> Now what am I going to do with this 3 foot tall plastic cylinder vase thingy, lol.



Perfect for a bouquet of sunflowers picked from the field in fall! 

What's the ID? And what is the wall thickness?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2018)

I dunno, I'm at work and can't check, big.
Maybe a fish tank, lol.


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 2, 2018)

And, to any and all.
If you find any size, or shaped piece of plastic that is glass clear.....it is NOT pvc. Clear pvc is clear enough to see through, but will typically have a blueish tint to it and be very slightly opaque.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 2, 2018)

I like to draw my vacuum without resin in it and then add resin through a secondary valve, having it on the bottom would be great!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 3, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> I like to draw my vacuum without resin in it and then add resin through a secondary valve, having it on the bottom would be great!



Yup I added a secondary valve also but mines on the lid. Be interesting to see the bottom draw...


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm in the beginning stages of a small shop expansion, that will separate turning and eventual stabilizing away from flatwork. But I can do a temporary hook up of the oven without much problem. THEN I can get some juice ordered in and start my learning curve.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 3, 2018)

When it's free......







Storage above and below, oven is just about chest high(to me, @Tony might need a stool), all in a 24" square footprint

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 3, 2018)

Steve Walker said:


> When it's free......View attachment 144846
> 
> View attachment 144847
> 
> Storage above and below, oven about chest high(to me, @Tony might need a stool), all in a 24" square footprint

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 3, 2018)

Sorry Tony....I thought you would fit in a 24" square....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Looks great Steve! My big Best Value Vacs pot needs a little help getting started too, but once your pull vacuum on it, it'll hold it for weeks. As long as it doesn't leak down, I don't see pressing down on the lid for a few seconds to get it started as a big issue.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 3, 2018)

2nd test run I just kind of gave it a little slide and rotation at the same time, and it pulled right down...just gotta find the sweet spot.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Mine you turn the pump on, set the heel of your palm on the lid, hook your fingers under the handles, and squeeze gently. Couple pounds of pressure on the lid is all it takes. Once the gauge wiggles it's on its own!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 3, 2018)

Better watch, he'll hit the ban button on ya. I've been threatened but not banned...yet!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 3, 2018)

Steve Walker said:


> When it's free......View attachment 144846
> 
> View attachment 144847
> 
> Storage above and below, oven is just about chest high(to me, @Tony might need a stool), all in a 24" square footprint



Think about ventilation right away. You will want to have some sort of high airflow fan pulling from the stove to the outside.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 4, 2018)

@Schroedc
I wondered about that, but hadn't moved on to the question and answer phase of curing, so I'll start now.

I've been watching craigslist for double wall ovens, thinking if I found a good deal on one it would be set and forget one for drying, and the other for curing. I've noticed that some offered have one oven that is convection....would that work towards the ventilation?


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 4, 2018)

Google has informed me that older convection ovens...20 to 3o yrs old, used to vent outside. But the newer ones all vent back into the room. So much for that idea.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 4, 2018)

Steve Walker said:


> Google has informed me that older convection ovens...20 to 3o yrs old, used to vent outside. But the newer ones all vent back into the room. So much for that idea.



Not the end of the world, determine where they vent, build a duct connected to it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 4, 2018)

Feasible, guess I can re-initiate the search.

Thanks Colin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Might want to put your over on a metal tray to Steve. Have had occasion where I had blanks that weren't over my drip tray inside my oven and it leaked out the bottom. Mine's sitting on a steel welding table after watching someone's video around here where their's shorted and burned up the over and a batch blanks on the patio, so it wasn't a big deal, but in that cabinet it would have made a mess.


----------



## Bayou Charm Mill (May 27, 2018)

Here is my stabilizing set up. The use of paint buckets and Tupperware containers works great for the size blanks I stabilize/dye

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 27, 2018)

Bayou Charm Mill said:


> Here is my stabilizing set up. The use of paint buckets and Tupperware containers works great for the size blanks I stabilize/dye
> 
> View attachment 147885



What's the bowling ball for?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 27, 2018)

I've got a bigger vacuum pot and use a bucket for chlorine tablets that's basically rectangular in shape (_5" wide on ends a little over 6 in the middle_), pen blanks fit nicely, I can stack a pile of them in there.


----------



## Bayou Charm Mill (May 27, 2018)

Tony said:


> What's the bowling ball for?


It’s the AFO fire extinguisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 27, 2018)

Bayou Charm Mill said:


> It’s the AFO fire extinguisher



I've wondered about those things. Hope ya never have to use it but it seems a good piece of mind for when youre not around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bayou Charm Mill (May 27, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> I've wondered about those things. Hope ya never have to use it but it seems a good piece of mind for when youre not around.


I’ve had my shop burn down once... it was not a pleasant experience

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## gman2431 (May 27, 2018)

Bayou Charm Mill said:


> I’ve had my shop burn down once... it was not a pleasant experience



Leaving anything plugged in, especially a toaster oven, scares the Hell outaa me... I even unplug things in the house after i use them (coffee maker etc) and my wife thinks I'm nuts. Fire is one of my biggest fears. I should really buy one of them also.


----------



## Bayou Charm Mill (May 27, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Leaving anything plugged in, especially a toaster oven, scares the Hell outaa me... I even unplug things in the house after i use them (coffee maker etc) and my wife thinks I'm nuts. Fire is one of my biggest fears. I should really buy one of them also.


Got it on Amazon for like $40

Reactions: Like 1


----------

